# Native Culture edition 17



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

So in collaboration with Matecumbe skiffs Native Culture has contracted a limited number of 169 s .that will be a limited edition water ready skiff. NativeCultures prototype demo skiff is at the point where it is water ready to show to anyone interested. If you r interested in seeing or going for a demo ride on either style (tiller or side console) give me a call,text message or dm me .I would be more than happy to help you out .Dont forget about the ft pierce campout end of October or 1st weekend in November.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

5th times a charm!


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Multiple posts on same thing and none in compliance with stated forum rules. Good job OP. I hope your boat has better attention to details.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow...just ...WOW


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Aren't there any rules against spamming? This is ridiculous.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott. I noticed in another thread asking for a comparison between 2 skiffs that you posted a pic of your skiff...dont do that. That is the spamming everyone is slamming you for...and just really poor etiquette. You have 5 threads going on your skiff now....leave it be and stop


----------

